# SPECIAL THREAD: EPG Listings & Data Errors - DISCUSSION THREAD



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

This thread is for any discussions that may arise from posts made in the "http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...Listings & Data Errors - NO DISCUSSION THREAD" thread.


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Was looking to set next weekend's F1 recordings last night. All that is listed is the Sat AM Qualifying, no guide data after that! We used to have upto 28 days on S1 and regularly 14+ days. Hopefully this is early teething trouble and we will get more future data soon!!


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

andyfoxccp said:


> Was looking to set next weekend's F1 recordings last night. All that is listed is the Sat AM Qualifying, no guide data after that! We used to have upto 28 days on S1 and regularly 14+ days. Hopefully this is early teething trouble and we will get more future data soon!!


casualty was in last nights download so the late week/weekend terrestrial load still looks to be the norm (taking it to the up to 13 days). supprised the F1 wasn't in there though (unless you haven't dialled up yet).

not happy that the multi channel is now only 14 forward days and not the 21 we used to get.


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Must just be BBC channels, I now go to 05:30 on 27/03 with detail then pretty much is "to be announced" on the BBC channels , with occasional local news programs dropped in, where as ITV , CH4 , Five have details for longer.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

andyfoxccp said:


> Must just be BBC channels, I now go to 05:30 on 27/03 with detail then pretty much is "to be announced" on the BBC channels , with occasional local news programs dropped in, where as ITV , CH4 , Five have details for longer.


sounds like you're in need of a dialup, when was your last? force a dialup or try again tomorrow i'm sure it'll turn up.


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

05:16 this morning ( Sat 19th ) , forced one now ..... and still no difference. BBC 1 ends at 05:30 on Sun 27th. Yorkshire region if that makes any difference - can image so as national program looking for


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

andyfoxccp said:


> Was looking to set next weekend's F1 recordings last night. All that is listed is the Sat AM Qualifying, no guide data after that! We used to have upto 28 days on S1 and regularly 14+ days. Hopefully this is early teething trouble and we will get more future data soon!!


Not for BBC and ITV - they never release that far ahead.

The listings for BBC/ITV for a week from next Saturday - appear the weekend before.

Also, you still need to allow up to and hour for the listings to update after the download seems to have finished!

And GP is in there just fine!

Also, I would suggest doing a wishlist for 'LIVE' and 'Formula 1' - which will cater for when the BBC decide to move it to another channel at some point (although you'll need to delete the extra recordings). Which they like doing for odd reasons.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

ozsat said:


> Also, you still need to allow up to and hour for the listings to update after the download seems to have finished!


not taken a stopwatch to it yet but i think it might be a bit less than an hour thesedays


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

sjp said:


> not taken a stopwatch to it yet but i think it might be a bit less than an hour thesedays


But if you allow an hour you know it has finished.


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks, so now I have until 1st April, just seems really odd that forcing a manual load on Saturday afternoon gives me so many extra days compared to the standard overnight which occured same day but much earlier on.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

andyfoxccp said:


> Thanks, so now I have until 1st April, just seems really odd that forcing a manual load on Saturday afternoon gives me so many extra days compared to the standard overnight which occured same day but much earlier on.


Almost as if the data was not available on the overnight call - but was available at a later time. 

It is no different to how S1 behaves.


----------



## Mizake (Dec 21, 2001)

I've noticed that a lot of the programs in the guide aren't actually what is on the telly at the time. Noticably DAVE channel, but also, as my wife is an avid Kipling handbag collector, she likes to check out QVC, and none of what the guide says is on is actually on that the time.

When searching for programs to set up series links, they're not there, but are when searching manually through the guide.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There used to be a way to link directly to individual Tweets but I can't seem to do that with the new version, so I'll just re-produce them here.



BBC Click said:


> From Sat April 9th Click will have an additional showing on BBC News Channel at 0130 Saturdays. This will be recorded for iPlayer. The new system [should] mean the 0130 Saturday show is much less likely to be dropped, so the FULL version of Click [should] be on iPlayer Sat am.


http://twitter.com/BBCClick


----------



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

i notice lots of my series passes are recording the same episode twice in a week. (tna impact , bones, ncis la, house, no ordinaryfamily, etc) 
does this cout as dats /epg errors, and will posting it achieve anything?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problems with Bones or NOF here. Some issues with NCIS:LA and House, I think. ISTR having to delete some upcoming recordings of the same ep.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Ianl said:


> i notice lots of my series passes are recording the same episode twice in a week. (tna impact , bones, ncis la, house, no ordinaryfamily, etc)
> does this cout as dats /epg errors, and will posting it achieve anything?


Make sure you have not got 'Everything' set - I have no problems here.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Ianl said:


> i and will posting it achieve anything?


Doesn't seem to.

Does anyone know the official way to let them know about guide data errors?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I don't beleive there is an official way.

If you post the errors here and they are confirmed as guide errors they will usually get back to the right people - but there is no guarantee.

Remember that in sometimes the channel does not provide details of what are repeats - but at least with Bones I have no problem.

You have to post dates and times and tx so that somebody can check the data. It tskes too long just to work on a programme title alone.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

What I don't understand is that the data is correct on my S1Tivo. Doesn't the data come from the same place?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

i think they're 2 seperate sets, i've noticed the same behaviour with the most distant data available... when new data arrives on the S1 for say the 20th of our 21 days it can be pretty useless, updated on subsequent days it gets more reliable. this condition is the same on the vtivo when new data arrives but it's now the 13th day out that's duff.

with there being different meta data requirements i'm guessing that explains it but given the shortened 14 days i'm wondering why tribune can't get it right from the beginning?


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

sjp said:


> i think they're 2 seperate sets, i've noticed the same behaviour with the most distant data available... when new data arrives on the S1 for say the 20th of our 21 days it can be pretty useless, updated on subsequent days it gets more reliable. this condition is the same on the vtivo when new data arrives but it's now the 13th day out that's duff.


There must be.

Problem is on the VM Tivo it doesn't get better as the time approaches...:down:


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

kmusgrave said:


> There must be.
> 
> Problem is on the VM Tivo it doesn't get better as the time approaches...:down:


could be, i don't allow the obvious extra recordings (due to generic data) to survive that long


----------



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

ozsat said:


> Make sure you have not got 'Everything' set - I have no problems here.


ah, never new there was an evertything option. that's fixed Bones. the others seem to be behaving now

i think no ordinary family may have been because after i set up the season pass it seemed to move 3 episodes that were recorded as suggestions into the folder for the season pass, but not realise it didnt need to record them again.

the only one thats still aproblem is TNA but thats already been aknowledged by virgin on there forum

in future i'll note specifics


----------

